# Cutstop for human use



## Northernprepper (Apr 13, 2013)

Heh guys, we have all heard of buying aquarium antibiotics to stock our shelves with meds, but I was trimming our dogs nails tonight and bled  one of them. So to stop the bleeding, my better half grabbed our Cutstop styptic pads to get it to clot and it got me thinking....
Can these be stockpiled for minor cuts as a cheap styptic treatmeant? Or is there an alternative to the quickstop paks that we've seen online?

We are new memebers to the thread and am excited to share info!

Nail Care for Dogs: Drs. Foster & Smith CutStop® Styptic Pads

vrs.

Emergency Essentials - QuikClot® Sport? - 50g


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do a search for CELOX or Celox Home Page for info. I've used this stuff for about 10??? years now. A few others exist too.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Your styptic pencils are made from persimmons IIRC. You can probably GROW a solution in your back yard.


----------

